
Businesses Need Artificial “Specialist” Intelligence - jonbaer
https://medium.com/intuitionmachine/businesses-need-artificial-specialist-intelligence-not-the-other-kind-b0c285c1586e
======
rs86
Hello, who is there, the seventies.

